# Communities > Classifieds - For Sale & Wanted > Antique Classifieds (Non-business) >  For Sale: Antique Chinese Liuyedao Blade - 18th Century

## T.Lee

Up for sale is an estimated early - mid 18th century Chinese Liuyedao (Willow Leaf Saber).  This has a long single prominent fuller with a shorter fuller where they almost join at the tip.  I am told that this type of fullering is quite rare.



This has a beautiful black patina and pitting throughout.  It was dated to 18th century by Peter Dekker, of Mandarin Mansion, based upon the shape and deterioration of the tang.

An approximately 12 window was polished by Philip Tom, to show off the laminated patterns of this blade.  On close inspection of the polished area it has the look of an uneven hamon and wavy laminated patterns, as well.

According to Tom, this particular blade is said to have lot its "temper", perhaps due to the corrosion or being sharpened too many times before?  He recommended not spending additional money restoring this blade.  However, this is a very old antique blade with attractive patterns and would be great to display as is or one could make a handle for it and use it for forms practice.

Approximate Dimensions:

Bade Length: 26.38"/67 cm	
Overall Length: 33.5"/85.09 cm	
Handle Length: 6"/15.24 cm	
Thickness at Guard: .236" - 6 mm	
Point of Balance: 5.75"/14.605 cm	
Weight: 15.4 oz/437.15 grams

Cost is only $364.95 USD, and includes shipping/insurance for delivery in the CONUS.

Thanks for looking!

http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...n/IMG_1241.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...n/IMG_1242.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...n/IMG_1243.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...n/IMG_1244.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...n/IMG_1276.jpg
http://i596.photobucket.com/albums/t...n/IMG_1279.jpg

----------


## T.Lee

Please feel free to contact me at tim2417@yahoo.com or by PM, but please don't spam me.

I add my e-mail address as recommended by the moderator's suggestions list.

----------


## T.Lee

Bump.

----------


## T.Lee

I showed this sword to Japanese & Chinese sword maker & collector, Francis Boyd, and he told me he believes this dao to be made around the Sung dynasty based upon the steel and temper line, but that he couldn't be absolutely sure without further polishing out the already polished window on this blade.

----------


## josh stout

I would go with Peter's date.  I sold a blade that I had also identified as 18th c. that Francis Boyd called Song.  I don't know where Francis's ideas come from, but the Song dynasty was a very long time ago :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Josh

----------


## T.Lee

He bases approximate date of manufacture on the Japanese appraisal method of  looking at the whole piece and method of manufacture.  He told me can be determine when the blade was made approximately and the types of metals when the blade is polished to Japanese art polish standards.

During certain time periods certain metals were used and/or made a certain way.  He is well read on books about metallurgy, like Joseph Needham, _Science and Civilization in China Vol. 5, Chemistry and Chemical Technology Part II Ferrous Metallurgy_ by Donal Wagner, Cambridge Press.

----------


## T.Lee

bump

----------


## T.Lee

bump

----------


## T.Lee

bump

----------


## T.Lee

bump

----------


## T.Lee

bump

----------


## T.Lee

bump

----------


## T.Lee

Bump.

----------


## T.Lee

Bump.

----------


## T.Lee

Bump.

----------


## T.Lee

Bump.

----------


## T.Lee

Bump.

----------


## T.Lee

Bump.

----------

